# Question on Curing



## key2life (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm going through Hick's "Curing By The Numbers" sticky and have a question.  The sentence below in green - does this mean to leave the containers open for 1 to 2 hours once or twice a day?  The language is tripping me up a little.

As always, thanks for the help - and *GREEN MOJO!
  :icon_smile: KEY :icon_smile:*

Phase two. 70% to 65% RH: This is where the numbers game begins to kick  in.... Once in the  jars (phase two) that moisture can no longer be efficiently evaporated  off and moved to a different area, being replaced by dryer air. Once you  have determined the RH, which may take up to 24 hours, you can begin  burping the jars. _*This can be done at a rate of one to two hours once or  twice a day, depending on initial RH reading.*_ Your room RH, temp,  strain, exposure to mold and hygro readings will dictate this for you  and wether to go faster or slower. Slower is always better, but  precipitating factors, as stated, may political name this.. Also, at the end of  this stage is where most commercial bud will hit the open market, if you  are lucky. The bud at this stage should have that super sticky icky  velvety feel and the 'bag appeal' will be at it's very highest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 21, 2013)

Firstly, I'm going to have to read this guide for when the time comes  

Secondly, I heard you burp twice a day for 5-10 minutes at a time, then re-close and put back into dark place. Seemed simple enough everywhere I've read it. Looks like "Hick's" really breaks it down?


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes that is what he means. how long you leave them open depends how damp they are when you open them.


----------



## key2life (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, Dman - I thought that must be it, but wanted to check.

Ellis - It'll be here before you know it!  

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2013)

I just open the jars for a minute or so....and I even pour them out into a shoe box for a few minutes  then back into jar...I know Hick can Burp the alphabet :spit:

Happy cureing


----------



## key2life (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, 4u2s - I guess it can be taken to any degree.  I'm trying to use the Hick method, but may not have enough experience yet for that level of involvement.  The next couple of days should let me know. 

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:​


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2013)

Just takes a bit of experience and it becomes second nature to know when and how long.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2013)

Key, that curing by the numbers is great. Duck is right though it takes experience. sometimes it is too damp after putting in the jar and you have to bring it back out and in a paper sack overnight.  I know one thing, when I do complete the cure, it is amazingly different then green pot or badly cured pot. You will get the hang of it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2013)

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2013)

:48: :bolt:


----------



## key2life (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, folks - I appreciate them more than you know. 

Rosebud, I know it's the right way to do it, for sure.  I have 4 different strains and 9 plants worth of buds and it's all getting a little confusing with multiple hygrometers and multiple containers and 1 plant is still hanging!   But, I've told myself the whole way that I'm going to at least try and do each step as well as I can, but if I have to punt, then I'll punt and not worry about it.  Haven't had to punt yet!  

Thanks again everyone, and Peace!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------

